# World of Warcraft -- map size is IMMENSE



## imported_mattdanger (Apr 19, 2005)

I am still wandering around the Horde islands and I am amazed at how big the worlds are. It takes me a while to run from one city to the next, and I stop along the way to pick valuable shrubs or to kill an odd monster. It could take me up to 10 minutes to travel from one village to another depending on the destination! DANG. It feels like I am really in some little world sometimes -- it is easy to get lost in the environment. The time passes too quickly.
Are other MMOs like this?


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

I think so...that's what I've always assumed. That's why we get everquest addicts who forget about real life. There's just so much to do.


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

from what i understand the MMO community has a large world to play from as far as the games are concerned. FFXI was HUGE! took 20 minutes to travel on foot from one city to the next. even on a chocobo sometimes it would take forever. here is a screenshot of the fullsize map of Guild Wars after what's known in the game as the Searing.

the circled parts show the map points that i have discovered since GW came out. and i have been playing atleast 5-6 hours on average per day since if came out... well actually i would say about 20-25 hours /week since it came out i would say to be more on target i guess..

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y118/norin311/Screen Shots/gw009.jpg


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

I still can't get WoW working due to being unable to sign up for an account :4-dontkno


----------



## imported_mattdanger (Apr 19, 2005)

what's keeping you from signing up?


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

frozenshadows.com said:


> Under Construction
> The site you were trying to reach does not currently have a default page. It may be in the process of being upgraded.
> 
> 
> ...


 :1-say-no: :1-uh-oh:


----------



## imported_mattdanger (Apr 19, 2005)

oh...
i can't help ya with the freebie site. I am a payer. :1-pray:


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

The problem I have with paying for a MMO monthly is I barely have time to play as it is...I don't want to pay for something I'll barely if ever use. Besides, I found my diablo 2 cd recently and have cranked it up. Between that, madden 2005, and hl1 I just don't have time to pay to play WoW


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

then if you are all about Diablo II and such and want to play MMORPG go get yourself Guild Wars. excellent game... one of my friends at GameStop even related it to Diablo 2 said it was Diablo2-ish which is true diablo 2 can be considered as a MMORPG only very linear. much like GW is. but once you finish the game in GW you can make a new character. much like D2. good times. i love GW can't get enuff.


----------



## imported_mattdanger (Apr 19, 2005)

i have gotten to the point with my lvl 17 rogue that i now need to move to a new part of the map, parts that I am unfamiliar with in order to develop my character further. Therein lies not only the challenge of the game, but the challenge of TIME. 
It takes a long time to search around these huges maps to find what you are looking for.
It took me no time at all developing a new character on a section of the map that I was already familiar with.


----------

